# Can't Get Rid of Trojan-agent.gen



## harleygirl14 (Sep 4, 2007)

My computer has been running slow lately and I know it needs cleaned up. I have WindowsXP and weekly I run the disk cleanup, Spybot, Ad-Aware, McAfee Virus Scan and Spysweeper. When I run Spysweeper it always finds a Trojan Horse called trojan-agent.gen. I quarantine it and then need to restart to remove it. When my computer is booting up a window comes us that states the "remove failed". I then run Spysweeper again and the trojan horse is still there. How can I remove it permanently? Also I use Mozilla Firefox as my browser and it opens very slowly. It sometimes takes a minute or two to open once I click on it. Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, It may be Spysweeper finding a false positive. 
Do any of your other scans find anything?
Have you tried running an online scan? (link below for scan compatible with firefox)

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you tell us that name of the file that spysweeper is attempting to delete?


----------



## harleygirl14 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok I did the trend mico scan and it did find some malware which I then removed. I did another Spysweeper scan and the trojan-agent.gen was still listed and on a reboot it was not removed. I believe the file that it is in in this, C:WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\msef.dll (ID 1191372).

What next?

Thanks for your help

Kris


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, From what i can find, that process is not linked to any legitimate program, so i would advise you to follow the 5 steps in the link below and an analyst will help you.
Post your logs in a new thread in the HJT section.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------

